# Happy Birthday/Adoption Day Onyx!!



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

I've had my little goofball for a year today! Since he is a shelter cat who was picked up from the streets as an adult, I don't know his actual birthday, so I've decided to celebrate it on his adoption day. Mr. Onyx is officially 4 years old today!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ONYX!
A Very Handsome Boy!
Sharon


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Ah, Happy Adoption Day to Onyx! Haven't I heard it called "Gotcha Day"?


----------



## Azerane (Feb 26, 2015)

Yep, Happy Gotcha Day, Onyx.


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks guys! Onyx appreciates it!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

happy Bday, Onyx! Beautiful boy...


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

A belated, but very sincere, happy birthday! What a sweet, sweet face. He looks absolutely angelic in that pic - is he?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Aww, just look at that proud face and stance! Happy 4th Birthday, Onyx! Hope it was a day full of love, treats, and purrs for you!


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

You guys are sweet <3 He did have a good day, I think. He got some treats, a new toy, and lots of cuddles. Plus, I had the day off, so I was home with him all day.

As far as him being angelic, not so much! Haha he can be a little stinker at times, but he is always much loved lol. He just knows how to sit pretty and pretend he's angelic!!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm glad you had a happy day, Onyx!!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL that's what I figured. They DO know how to pull that totally innocent face don't they?


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

He has a face that could fool anybody!! Hard to stay mad at a face like that, even when he throws poop on the floor!


----------

